# How did it start for you?



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am sure this question has been asked a hundred times, but I thought it would give newer members a chance to answer this antiquated question.

Cheers 3098


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

3333


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

2.5 ecstasy pills and a puff on a joint, plus a stressful promotion at work and moving house for the 3rd time this year.

I just started feeling sick at work and thought I was getting the flu. 24 hours later I was freaking out, everything looked wrong, I felt wrong and I entered a state of extended panic. That was over 3 months ago. Haven't been the same since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

My mind felt it needed a holiday, just a couple of days, you know.

G.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

I did a barrel roll. =S

honest truth; I haven't got a clue, maybe due to looking in the mirror for the first time and becoming shocked how good looking I am... =*( it's terrible ...


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> I did a barrel roll. =S
> 
> honest truth; I haven't got a clue, maybe due to looking in the mirror for the first time and becoming shocked how good looking I am... =*( it's terrible ...


you're not funny. :/


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

YES YOU ARE


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

i was waiting for my girlfriend, who has been on vacation and counting the days, as i striked one joint after another.
then at night i was staring at my wall,totally high, unable to fall asleep as it hit me. i had to interrupt my work the day after.
i called my mother she picked me up and for the next 3 weeks i was lying in bed and going through several panic attacks and constant prickles in my legs and arms.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I came out of my mother's womb. I think that's when it started for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Comfortably numb,

I hope that was meant to be funny, because if it wasn't, I just pissed myself for nothing 

Distant :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Distant said:


> Hey Comfortably numb,
> 
> I hope that was meant to be funny, because if it wasn't, I just pissed myself for nothing
> 
> Distant :lol:


*Hands you one tissue*, bless


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

amlangela said:


> After the laughin...some serious stuff:
> 
> Mine:
> Same as Jeanie actually...did some XTC in a stressfull period, 1 week later I felt weird /unreal in the morning, freaked out totally in the evening / was totally unreal. That was almost 10 years ago...


you fell dp'd since 10 years? 24/7? without breaks?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Distant said:


> Hey Comfortably numb,
> 
> I hope that was meant to be funny, because if it wasn't, I just pissed myself for nothing
> 
> Distant :lol:


 Well actually it is funny and true at the same time. Ive had dp/dr as far back as i can remember in childhood. Or i did have it up until last year.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's yet another case of vague origin. Can't pin it on anything particular, but about 7 years ago a weird dreamy sensation came over me and it fluctuated since. It was just days after an anaestesia, so it might be a consequence. Does anyone know about operations causing dp/dr?

Other possible candidate is just plain ol' fear/stress, got hyperambitious a few years ago and that proved to be very bad for body and soul.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

For me it started with a feeling of total isolation.
I was just walking along, feeling alone with my problems, then I felt as if I had left my body, and I have been getting dp on and off ever since.

It wasn't something dramatic like a barrel roll :lol:

Bailee


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm really not sure cause people have told me I have had episodes of it when I was a little kid. But the last I remember was after a suicide attempt I "woke up" in the ICU after being in a coma for 2 days and feeling like I was dead and it was all just some sick dream. I still feel like I died that night and that none of this is real... :roll: kind of ashamed to admit it.

-Max Power


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

When the DP/DR started, I couldn't say. But, I feel certain it's because of birth trauma causing some form of PTSD.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

_Wouldn't you like to see a positive LSD story on the news? To hear what it's all about, perhaps? Wouldn't that be interesting? Just for once? "Today, a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration ? that we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There's no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we're the imagination of ourselves. Here's Tom with the weather." - Bill Hicks
_
That's basically how it started. I am that young man.


----------



## reserve (Nov 3, 2006)

I can't remember when I started feeling like this. Or maybe I can but don't want to think about it? I dunno...
*tries to find lost memory* :x


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

I had been a long time drug user but the night of onset occured while perfectly straight and while i was at my girlfriends parents home. She meant something to me ( I was serious about her) and we had not been intimate before but that nite she wanted to be and as we embarked I remember being very self aware and uncomfortable and all of a sudden wham! Just like someone shot me up with a syringe of depersonalization and derealization I had onset in seconds. Thinking I was having a drug flashback (as it sure seemed as such) I left for home and woke up the next day feeling the same and have been so since, going on 32 years, every day but usually moreso later in the day. and lately many days better than others.
jft


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

reserve said:


> I can't remember when I started feeling like this. *Or maybe I can but don't want to think about it?* I dunno...
> *tries to find lost memory* :x


Yup. That's the key. You never really lose memories.[/b]


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

I farted in a job interview 5 years ago and was mortified. I left that office a different person. Have not been the same since


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------

